# NEW HAUNTCAST Episode 78: Upside Down, Inside Out



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

NEW HAUNTCAST Episode 78: Upside Down, Inside Out - featuring Chad Jensen of Hauntstreet, Gary Fay of Gary Fay Creations, Chris Gay of Haunt Tech Tips, and music from The Retarded Rats. PLUS: News From Beyond with Jeffrey Doan, Something Wicked with Ed Gannon, The Darkest Web with Morbid Mariah, and Shocktails with Johnny Thunder.
Full show notes and feature links on our website http://hauntcast.net/
Listen now at:
https://www.hauntcast.net/ 
https://hauntcast.podbean.com
https://podcasts.apple.com/us/podcast/hauntcast/id359517803…
https://open.spotify.com/show/46nmqW7kuSovXIaAyplqnR
https://play.google.com/music/listen#/ps/I64x55h3xv42pugm2rwot23wbkm
https://www.stitcher.com/podcast/hauntcast-radio-for-haunters-and-halloween-fanatics

Support Hauntcast on http://subscribestar.com/hauntcast or https://www.patreon.com/hauntcast for more episodes and exclusive content!
Stay Scary!


----------

